# hit the scioto this morning



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice to get out this morning, it was a little cold but a friend and I troopered out and did pretty well. Caught 5 keeper eyes nothing to brag about in size all about 15in. A couple of suckers and a beautiful smallie prolly about 2.5 pds and my pb.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

awesome job! mind sharing what you got them on?


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks man.. just double jig combos white/pink and like a fire tiger combo was the ticket.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've been :S almost every time on the Sci in the past few weeks...Looks like you found yourself a good hole! Congrats.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice job! Looks like it was worth getting out for!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice fish! I was skunked in my spot on the Scioto yesterday evening. Sounds like I should start eye fishing the Scioto instead of driving an hour to stand shoulder to shoulder with 40 guys catching 10 inchers at Deer Creek!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Nice smallie!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If I could have gotten out this morning I still would have stayed home. Great job, I wish I was young again. I can't hardly move my left shoulder or arm and my guess is surgy this spring, just in time to ruin any spawning fish.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks guys for all the comments. forgot to say that the smallie was released to swim another day.. cant say the same for the eyes though haha..


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Man I wish I was there. I need to get back out.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fish what part of the river did u catch them ?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Nice fish. I've yet to get the first fish of 09.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

not trying to be a dick but im not trying to give specfics.. i will tell you that i wasnt fishing at a spillway/dam..


----------



## cntfshalic (Jan 16, 2009)

tchrist5 said:


> not trying to be a dick but im not trying to give specfics.. i will tell you that i wasnt fishing at a spillway/dam..


A good chef never tells all their secrets. Nice catch man.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice catch. Had to be south of Oshay or Griggs because Scioto river north of Oshay is high still and muddy. That place does look famillar though but i won't try to guess might be right.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was hitting the north end pretty hard when the water was right still have yet to hook up on anything in the scioto. I can't wait till it get warm enough to get ther canoe out and go for a float!


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

think a buddy and i are going to hit it again this weekend. The weather is looking nice, hopefully it turns out that way. I will report results


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't take my spot! haha


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went out this morning north of Oshay I got skunked on artificials. My uncle up river got two smallies and two rockbass good day for him! Too bad he told me the secret I will be back out tonight!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I hit it a bit downstream from Griggs...caught two big suckers on gulp twister tails. They were like reeling in a wet towel.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hit the Scioto A little South of Griggs earlier this evening to test cast a few new reels and caught my first fish of '09. Channel cat went around 5 lbs or so. Caught him on a shad head. Got a few more bites but couldn't hook up with any others.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice cat. Looks clean!


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Tried closer to Griggs today...a big strikeout without even a hit for me.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats a beautiful smallie...........CONGRATS !!!


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a beautiful smallie! Congrats


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice fish, no fish for me yet, haven't been out. Blacklick Creek by the house hit 50 degrees today, can see activity everywhere. The small flows change temps rapidly, the next ten days never over 50, mostly mid forties. We get some rain and a warm day, I'm yakking the blacklick darn it, but more than likely the Buckeye swim team will put together a float, they always do...
Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Nice fish, no fish for me yet, haven't been out. Blacklick Creek by the house hit 50 degrees today, can see activity everywhere. The small flows change temps rapidly, the next ten days never over 50, mostly mid forties. We get some rain and a warm day, I'm yakking the blacklick darn it, but more than likely the Buckeye swim team will put together a float, they always do...
> Mike


Hey Stuck, 

You aint gotten thawed out yet and broke off the cabin fever yet? I got a 15" greenie on Saturday at the in-laws over in Indy. I haven't done a float yet, but I am ready.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey Kyle, going to the smallmouth alliance meeting thursday? Goodie bags for all!

You bought a darn yak yet? The oh boys floated this weekend with about 15 or so caught, all SM a few 17"ers, I didn't get to go, family stuff as you well know. I might be getting another yak myself, tarpon 10 or malibu mini-x, both SOT's. Half the bulk as my current barge at around 40 pounds plus plenty of storage. You also need to go to the allegheny rodeo with us, besides SM those toothy critters are everywhere, world class muskie fishing. How's the kid? Might be selling the otter as well.
See you thursday, DD and I are going to TGIF's for cold ones around 5:30 to 6.
Stuck


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Let me know if the Otter hits the market. I don't think I can buy it, but touch base with me and I'll check with the boss. I cant do the TOSA meeting Thursday as this is a hectic work week(60 hrs), and then we're going to Port Clinton this weekend. The baby is doing well.

Here is my Indy fish:


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice bucketmouth Kyle, better than me so far. You can get a new cheap one like the otter for about $300 these days, stay clear of the ones that have white plastic on bottom and another color on top, cheap and not durable in the slightest. I'll sell it only if the wife makes me when I get a new one, but I'd like to keep it for my boy but who knows what a women thinks.
Mike


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hit the river Monday afternoon and WOW. Smallie after smallie with a few crappie in between. The bite slowed so we changed spots and went down stream a few hundred yards and I put on a white rooster tail and first cast Slam my first ever northern. It was an awesome day! Went Tuesday and just like a light switch the river shut off not so much as a nibble. I will post pics when I get the chance. Good luck everybody!


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

as soon as the rain stops for a few days to let the water clear up ill be heading back to the eye hole. will post after i go


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Does anyone know if the rain the last couple days has really swollen up the river?? trying to figure out a place to take my Son this afternoon.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

No the river looks absolutely amazing. At least it did at 7pm last night.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

http://water.usgs.gov/waterwatch/?m=real&r=oh&w=map


This is all you need for river levels. Most rivers were red(pretty low) before the rain, and its wasn't a gully washer so a lot soaked in, so the central oh streams and in pretty good shape. Only bad thing you can't tell how muddy they got.

Mike


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Well I got my Son out for awhile this afternoon, the water was a bit high and slightly stained, we fished the river for about a hr and ended up with a couple smallies around 12", small spinners seemed to be working, we then stopped by a local pond and caught a handful of LM largest going maybe 14" and a crappie about 12" or so, not a great day but we managed a few and it was nice to knock the dust off.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got the canoe out saturday 4-6. My buddy had a great day! Lifetime best small mouth and his first northern. Totaled the day with 6 smallies 2 northerns and a cappie. We had a blast! Post pics when I get the opportunity.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures of those northern pike.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

went out to my spot today on the scioto thinking the water would be a bit higher with all this rain we have had. but that wasnt the case it was actually lower then last time i was there. ended up catchin two lil eyes on a crank.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well I can't figure out how to put the pics here so they are here http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/17697

Sorry about the ugly guy holding the fish, just had to have some one hold down the front of the canoe lol. Kidding Kevin!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

If anyone knows how to or knows where the directions are so I can post things I have uploaded in the thread I would appreciate it.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Hit the river Monday afternoon and WOW. Smallie after smallie with a few crappie in between. The bite slowed so we changed spots and went down stream a few hundred yards and I put on a white rooster tail and first cast Slam my first ever northern. It was an awesome day! Went Tuesday and just like a light switch the river shut off not so much as a nibble. I will post pics when I get the chance. Good luck everybody!


nice ive never caught a smallie looks like a good time over there on the scioto.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> If anyone knows how to or knows where the directions are so I can post things I have uploaded in the thread I would appreciate it.


Go to the picture, right click and select properties........copy the url address all except the http:// Then, in your post on the message board you will see an icon along the top that is a little yellow box with a grey triangle, click that and right click to paste your copied url address. I'll post the smallie for ya and you can practice with the pike pics.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's the smallie:


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Try number 1


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

yes there is blood but he swam off just fine wasn't even fazed!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

CritterGitter you da man~!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

wow nice catching! i have never caught a SM seems like some fun


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

We will get into them soon! A little too early to get into them really good.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah i hear they fight better than LM. Ill be toolin around somewhere tommorow not sure what ill be fishing for though. Today is turning out to be nice but higher education calls my name from 4pm till 8pm lol


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

I get off at 6 tomorrow and just put some new line on my reels and restocked the box! Lets get 'em


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

what kind of lures do i need? and where did ya wanna go


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Call me or text me sometime about it and we will figure it out I have another one of those "spots" for bass and a "bait" I use


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

sounds like a plan


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

They are hitting like mad now, for the last month or so. I have 2 fish ohio's already, LM and SM and 4 SM's over 18", all from rivers.

Stuck


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

The only thing I can get out of them are reaction strikes havent been able to catch them feeding yet


----------

